# Warning - tyre low pressure visit dealer



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Greeting,

Recently purchased a 2009 GTR, love it to bits. However whilst driving to the station this morning a message popped up on the dashboard:

WARNING -TYRE LOW PRESSURE VISIT DEALER

I arrived at the station but noticed there wasn't a puncture, I believe these tyres are filled with Nitrogen, will they topping up ?.
The color of the Warning message was Orange.

I was given 6months Nissan Warranty and had it for 2weeks now.

Any advice would be be appreciated, regards Kamil


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi mate

You can top them up with air.
It may be a faulty TPMS sensor which is not uncommon.

Robbie


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

have you got run flats tyres on?


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Haven't got a clue if it has run flats, is there a way of checking ?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Dunlop SP Sport Maxx GT 600 DSST CTT or
bridgestone re070 rft are the most common runflats and the only tyres recommended by nissan.
have a look and if its different put tyre code in google to find out that way.
so many different tyres out there.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

You may have a faulty valve, or perhaps a nail in the tyre and a slow puncture. 

Did you take your wheel off to inspect it?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i had this aswell, and had no puncture what so ever, but my one popped up during the winter months after i had not driven it for a few weeks to resolve it i just plugged my Cobb AP in and reset the code


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Assuming you have runflats you might not know whether you had a puncture just by inspection. You need to check the tyre pressure and if pressure is low then you probably have leak of some sort (puncture or dodgy valve). Other giveaway for future reference is to feel the tyre after a run - a tyre with low pressure will feel significantly hotter than the others (just in case you are miles away from a garage and don't have a pressure guage in the car). 

Check the pressure then top it up and run it for a while then check again. If you hasve a slow puncture you can probably get away with running it for a few days (short trips, low speeds) while you source a replacement tyre.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback, I haven spoke to the dealer who sold me the vehicle and he mentioned it's probably low, so to pop into a Nisssn GTR dealer. Luckily there is one in my home town of Aldershot, I contacted them and they said I would need a GTR Technician to assess and authorise the use of their nitrogen. Surely there must be other places that could supply nitrogen, I was told Kwikfit. I suppose I would need to know what the tyre pressure should be. Anyway popping into Nissan Westway in the morning, wish me luck !.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Dude, just put some air in from a garage. Its 78% Nitrogen anyway and I bet the rest of your tyres have air in as well. Do not be fooled into paying £7 a tyre for some "special air".


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Dude, just put some air in from a garage. Its 78% Nitrogen anyway and I bet the rest of your tyres have air in as well. Do not be fooled into paying £7 a tyre for some "special air".


+1

The low pressure warning does not need to be reset by dealer - just top up with 78% nitrogen normal air D) and when you restart the car it should be fine. 

I had a puncture in Denmark a couple of months back which I had repsired and has been fine ever since, however when a tyre has been fully flat then the warning stays in the system until reset. For now, I just cancel the warning every time I drive, will pop down to a GTR specialist to get it done as soon as I have time. 

Don't worry!


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

haha "special air", any idea about the psi, so I could do a mix and match with regards to the air ?. I'm hoping that the sensor will know this and stop flashing 

Oh and lastly I suppose I would need to put air in all 4, as I don't know which tyre is low


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spiceykam said:


> haha "special air", any idea about the psi, so I could do a mix and match with regards to the air ?. I'm hoping that the sensor will know this and stop flashing
> 
> Oh and lastly I suppose I would need to put air in all 4, as I don't know which tyre is low


30 psi is 206 kpa is 2.06 bar. Of course you can mix them your breathing in Nitrogen now. Once you topped it up, and reach 14 mph, the warning will go off. The sensor tells you the pressure not whats in it.

I know its hard sometimes, but try and remember its only a car, not a spaceship


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback, I just got a phone call from Nissan and they asked if I was still coming into the workshop, mentioned I would try whilst going onto the train station. But I told him I may put some air in it if I can't make it, he then replied oh you will have to let us know, so that if there is still a problem we would need to take all the air out before we put Nitrogen back in. Blimey, I think I'll just hold off the normal garage air until it's checked out, with all this technology would be nice if it told me which tyre it had the problem with


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

One born every minute 

Its a tyre with air in! Do you think they will get there special nitrogen detection device out?


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

hahaha, I will keep you posted and let you know what they do and if there is in fact a nitrogen detection device, and a bill at the end of it


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

If you haven't got a Nitrogen checker I could always sell you my one for a vastly inflated sum! :nervous: opcorn:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Although the car is not clever enough to detect what your putting into the tyre, it can at least tell you which one is flat. You just need to know how to use it 

Press the info button on the dash near the MFD and scroll down to tyre pressures - you get a readout of pressure in each tyre. If you see stars everywhere (on the screen), you need to drive it up the road for a minute until the tyre sensors transmit the pressures, they will then appear and you'll be able to see which one is dodgy. The pressure units are KPa or something - you want to see somewhere around 190-200 when the tyres are cold or maybe 220 when hot. I believe 190 is around 29 psi and that's the recommended cold pressure for all 4 tyres.

Hope that helps - just sort it out and steer clear of the HPC - they are trying to make a mountain out of a molehill. I've had various mixtures of pure nitrogen and normal air and unless you are some kind of trackday god it really makes sweet FA difference.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

The only fault with these tyres that cannot be reset by re-inflating is if the tyre has gone completely flat at any point. Then the car will require you to go to the dealer to have it inspected.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

smifffy said:


> The only fault with these tyres that cannot be reset by re-inflating is if the tyre has gone completely flat at any point. Then the car will require you to go to the dealer to have it inspected.


Not true, you can reset the code with a few presses of the gas pedal in the right order, or with cobb


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Mick, apologies for being a tad ignorant, but your abbreviations: MFD and HPC please 

PS. All the tyres seem well inflated.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

spiceykam i think you need to do a bit more research to get to know your car better.
spend some time on here reading up and search popular threads to get your base knowledge on the gtr.
this will only help you in the long run.
dont take this the wrong way not having a go at you.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MFD= Multi Functional Display (screen)

HPC= High Performance Centre (robbers )


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Sorry - MFD = Multi Function Display (or Device?) (either way, I meant the the screen in the dash), HPC = High Performance Centre (the Nissan dealers approved to sell GTRs).
Cheers
Mick


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Not true, you can reset the code with a few presses of the gas pedal in the right order, or with cobb


What are these presses? What's the order? It'd be useful to know. 

I had this issue with my GTR and had to go to the dealer to get it sorted?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is the procedure if no consult III available. 

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 
1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition ON (Press the start button twice with foot off brake pedal) and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL (SES) light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 
Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 
The ECM code repeats its self until you turn the ignition OFF (press start button again), at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. 
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction.
You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Top man :clap:


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Will this be helpfull in clearing the error code in the TPMS? The one that latches on when the tyre has gone totally flat? The one that costs $145 to get reset by Nissan.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Greetings, just left the Nissan Dealer and they noticed Front Offside was on 1.6Bar, so they've toppped up all tyres to 2bar, reset the warning message job done. Oh and they didn't charge me, but did mention about me contacting them about a service when it's due.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

spiceykam said:


> Greetings, just left the Nissan Dealer and they noticed Front Offside was on 1.6Bar, so they've toppped up all tyres to 2bar, reset the warning message job done. Oh and they didn't charge me, but did mention about me contacting them about a service when it's due.


 So is it pure nitrogen or does it have air in aswell?


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Well after my conversation with the HPC, if I'd put in air they would of deflated it and repumped Nitrogen into it, I got the impression they put in pure nitrogen as a topup


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

spiceykam said:


> Greetings, just left the Nissan Dealer and they noticed Front Offside was on 1.6Bar, so they've toppped up all tyres to 2bar, reset the warning message job done. Oh and they didn't charge me, but did mention about me contacting them about a service when it's due.


So they didnt charge you for putting air in the tyres and doing nothing to reset the code as it automatic. I should hope so too!

You could have saved your self the journey time and petrol if you had just done it yourself.

Just out of interest, what cars have you had before the GTR?


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes no charge, as for journey time and petrol it was literally 500yds en route from the train stattion, waited for them to do it and caught ther next train, I suppose I could of done it myself, but there was no inconvenience and gave me a peace of mind.

As for previous cars

AMG C63, Jaguar StypeR, TVR Chimaera450... (I must say the GTR is in another league)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Fair enough, and you didnt even need to get your hands dirty 

Some of the stealers can be a bit of a rip off. Glad to see they are not one of them


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Not yet anyway


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

plenty of time yet, as previously said read up on this forum as next time you may save yourself some time and money.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

SpiceyKam - glad it worked out. Top tip though for the future - and I'm going to use another acronym now - RTFM :thumbsup: You know it makes sense.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

hahaha, but you know I'm a virgin to these vehicles, and when I see a warning light which hints at seeing the dealer, and aware of warranty it was really a peace of mind. But yes when I've got time I'll digest the manual and seek additional information on this forum, many thanks


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Had the same problem on mine mate, and the dealership done whats just been done on your car, but the problem did come back:runaway:
and it was me who spotted it when washing the car the soap suds were bubbling on the metal valves, so i went back to the dealership and the faulty valves were changed under warranty, just keep an eye on it mate:thumbsup:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for that, I've got a good freind who works for G-Force. If it should bubble when I next wash the car, could he refit new valve I'm assuming not as it would need specialist equipment ?.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

The valves are also the pressure sensors. I think they are around £60 a pop from bay. Dont buy USA ones, different frequency and wont work


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Guess what, the Warning Light came on again after driving from the Train station, even tried covering the valve with soapy water, but no bubbles. When I went into the dashboard I found the tire pressure settings and it reported tires at 196 and rear off-side left at 156 highlighted in yellow, any ideas as it's a run flat maybe sensor and would it be covered under Nissan dealer warranty ?.


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

blimey sound like a lot of hassle for a tyre....incidentally if a run flat is suspected of being flat press on the top of the tyre to check not the sidewall as my runflats on the daily car felt solid here and then were soft on the top when pressed.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Have you checked the surface of the tyre for damage,nails, screws etc? Sounds like you have a slow puncture, so either take it to somewhere that is willing to check it and repair it for you or change the tyre.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

I have booked in for next week at Nissan HPC as they only have a free time then, however I have a mate who works at G-Force suppose he could check. Trying to load the image, as I was driving to the station this morning, strange how the pressures in the tyres would fluctuate from 196 to 175 then back to 192, I suppose that's Nitrogen and run flats however the Rear left remain in Yellow and displayed around 152


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

spiceykam said:


> Yes no charge, as for journey time and petrol it was literally 500yds en route from the train stattion, waited for them to do it and caught ther next train, I suppose I could of done it myself, but there was no inconvenience and gave me a peace of mind.
> 
> As for previous cars
> 
> AMG C63, Jaguar StypeR, TVR Chimaera450... (I must say the GTR is in another league)


Yes but they lied to you about resetting the system - it resets itself ffs.....


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

spiceykam said:


> I have booked in for next week at Nissan HPC as they only have a free time then, however I have a mate who works at G-Force suppose he could check. Trying to load the image, as I was driving to the station this morning, strange how the pressures in the tyres would fluctuate from 196 to 175 then back to 192, I suppose that's Nitrogen and run flats however the Rear left remain in Yellow and displayed around 152


It's pretty normal for the tyres to fluctuate by about 20kpa from cold to hot (for normal road use)...though you should be starting at about 200 cold and rising as they get hot.

175 sounds a tiny bit low for the cold temps, I would consider topping them up (when cold) to 200.

As for the one at 152, I would measure with a manual pressure guage to rule out a faulty TP Sensor...but in all likelihood you probably do have a slow puncture.

Don't let the pressure drop too low, or the 'low pressure warning' will turn to a 'flat tyre' warning which requires a reset process rather than just clearing once the tyre is back at normal pressure.

You could top it back up with normal air to 200 and monitor it. The mixture of normal air and nitrogen will make no difference. I have a tyre currently with approx half air, half nitrogen, and it always displays the exact same temperature as the other rear tyre (which is 100% nitrogen) when cold, warm, or hot.

Ben.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Appreciate your reply, very helpful. As for next steps contacted my friend at G-Force and going to meet him tonight, his impression was that is run flats have a puncture your should really replace, however there are ways of repairing depending on the damage. The run flats are quite expensive, so like my old C63 may consider putting on some non-run flats.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

spiceykam said:


> Greetings, just left the Nissan Dealer and they noticed Front Offside was on 1.6Bar, so they've toppped up all tyres to 2bar, reset the warning message job done. Oh and they didn't charge me, but did mention about me contacting them about a service when it's due.


Looks like they obviously couldn't be bothered to diagnose the cause of the pressure drop though... My HPC took three goes to actually notice that there was a nail in the tyre that's after assuring me that they had put the whole thing in a water bath! Idiots!

You either have a problem with the valve, seal or a nail\screw. You should be able to check the valve yourself with a bit of soap otherwise the wheel needs to come off for visual inspection or put in a water bath. Trying to inspect the tyre without jackimg the car up isn't easy!

As far as repair goes, several posts re this on the forum. If it has not been run for any length of time with an excessively deflated tyre you should be OK. Either find a reputable garage that will repair a runflat, or buy a Dynaplug and do it yourself. (The HPC will not touch it).

Me I bought a Dynaplug but really struggled to get the nail to budge  Not wanting to wreck the tyre completely I bottled it and left it alone for now topping up every few days. When I get a bit more time I will try it again. 

I'm not sure if there is a specific technique for getting the nail out, but a decent pair of pliers didn't work for me. The nail definitely is not in straight. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

I've had no end of troubles with the TPMS system in my GTR, ever since it was newish. Frankly I just wish the car came with standard valves and there weren't such flipping delicate things to go wrong with it. 

I've had punctures (fair enough), valve seatings and reseatings, replacements, you name it. I rarely get a clear month in which the system isn't bleating on about some low air level or other.

Currently it is the front left. It is fine if I drive the car every day, but if I ever leave it a week or so (especially in colder weather), it always loses enough bar for the 'low pressure' light to come on. This has persisted through a new tyre and rebalance procedure on the wheel! So i guess it must be the valve ... but the pressure loss is slow enough for it not to be a daily problem........

They designed it too fancy! Have the same problems on my Focus RS too! Bring back simple rubber valves ....

David R


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

spiceykam said:


> Guess what, the Warning Light came on again after driving from the Train station, even tried covering the valve with soapy water, but no bubbles. When I went into the dashboard I found the tire pressure settings and it reported tires at 196 and rear off-side left at 156 highlighted in yellow, any ideas as it's a run flat maybe sensor and would it be covered under Nissan dealer warranty ?.


Faulty sensor/low battery of the TPMS sensors??

You can't visually inspect a RFT if it is flat or not. Only a tyre pressure guage will tell you. RFT have special sidewalls which supports the tyre even there is no air in it.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the recent replies, I did contact my friend from G-Force and after work he met me. The tire pressure for 3 were approx 192 and the 4th was about 142, we put in around 35psi just to get to the other town, because running on run flats without pressure would damage the tire. While driving the new pressure was registered and warning light came off, got the wheel and tire off, and as predicted a small nail. He repaired it and its now all working, so no faulty sensor, no faulty valve just the 1 in a 1million chance drove over a nail, or could of been there when I bought the car 2wks ago. Gave him some money for a drink, god knows what the HPC would of done


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

spiceykam said:


> Thanks for the recent replies, I did contact my friend from G-Force and after work he met me. The tire pressure for 3 were approx 192 and the 4th was about 142, we put in around 35psi just to get to the other town, because running on run flats without pressure would damage the tire. While driving the new pressure was registered and warning light came off, got the wheel and tire off, and as predicted a small nail. He repaired it and its now all working, so no faulty sensor, no faulty valve just the 1 in a 1million chance drove over a nail, or could of been there when I bought the car 2wks ago. Gave him some money for a drink, god knows what the HPC would of done


Same as mine fault a nail in the middle of the RL tyre.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

enshiu did you get repaired or buy a new tire ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Nitrogen inflation
For specialist applications only

purified nitrogen has been used to inflate tyres on aircraft and racing cars for many years

You might be aware that purified nitrogen has been used to inflate tyres on aircraft and racing cars for many years but does it really make sense for ordinary car and van tyres?

The air we breath (and the normal compressed air used to inflate tyres) contains 78% Nitrogen, 21% Oxygen and 1% other gases but some tyre specialists are now offering - at a premium - to inflate tyres with pure nitrogen.
Nitrogen for aircraft and F1 tyres

Planes fly at heights where temperatures may be as low as -40C. Moisture in the tyres can freeze causing vibration and balance problems when landing. Pure nitrogen is dry so eliminates this problem. Using dried compressed air could achieve the same thing.

In motor sport the smallest fraction of a second can make the difference between winning and losing. Filling with nitrogen can reduce pressure variation caused by changes in temperature.

Nitrogen in car tyres

For passenger car tyres the main claims seem to be:

Less corrosion – because unlike air there's no moisture in pure nitrogen
Slower rate of pressure loss – nitrogen molecules are larger than oxygen molecules (which make up 21% of compressed air)

Air loss can occur through the inner liner of the tyre as well through the valve, punctures, or failure of the seal between tyre and wheel rim. Pure nitrogen might leak more slowly through the liner, but you would still have to check tyre condition and pressure regularly.

Corrosion of the tyre from using normal compressed air is unlikely anyway because only the outer tread band of a car tyre contains steel – the amount of moisture reaching it from the inside is minimal.

To change to nitrogen you have to have the air already in the tyres removed before the tyres are re-inflated with purified compressed nitrogen. There will be a one-off charge per tyre but once filled with nitrogen, future top-ups


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

mattysupra said:


> Slower rate of pressure loss – nitrogen molecules are larger than oxygen molecules (which make up 21% of compressed air)


So in theory, I can fill the tyre up with normal air, then wait until it has slowly lost exactly 21% of its pressure over time.

As 21% of the air is the smaller, more likely to leak oxygen molecules, what is left in the tyre should be pure Nitrogen (and 1% of inert gases).

Seems like a cheaper way to get Nitrogen filled tyres to me! ...and if I over inflate them by 21% in the first place, then I would also be at the correct pressure once all the nasty Oxygen has leaked out! :smokin: :chuckle: 

Ben.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

BHopper said:


> So in theory, I can fill the tyre up with normal air, then wait until it has slowly lost exactly 21% of its pressure over time.
> 
> As 21% of the air is the smaller, more likely to leak oxygen molecules, what is left in the tyre should be pure Nitrogen (and 1% of inert gases).
> 
> ...




sounds like a plan !


----------

